# Frage zur neuen GX Serie (CEBIT)



## hulkhardy1 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mit bekommen das Cougar seine NT Serie etwas überarbeitet unter anderem die GX Serie. Das Luftgitter soll ersetzt werden, wobei ich das alte gut finde da es in meinem Gehäuse gedreht eingebaut ist und durch das enge Gitter keine klein Teile fallen können, das es leichte Luftgeräusche macht stört mich jetzt gar nicht, da mein high end PC sowieso nicht der leiseste ist.

Aber was mir gefällt sind die neuen flachen Kabel und jetzt zu meiner Frage sind die mit der alten GX Serie kompatible? Dann würd ich sie mir dann nachbestellen wenn das möglicher wäre.

Zweitens, ist das CPU Stromkabel überarbeitet worden? Weil an einem nicht abnehmbaren Strang eine 8Pin+2x4Pin+1x4Pin dran zu hängen und das bei einem Modularen NT ist schon heftig.

Sonst noch irgend welche Änderungen?


ps. Das GX 800Watt ist das beste NT das ich je hatte und ich beschäftige mich schon seit 1984 mit Computern!!!


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2011)

> Sonst noch irgend welche Änderungen?


Würde mich auch interessieren.

Hat sich an den Innereien was verändert?


----------



## Compucase (11. Februar 2011)

Zuviel kann ich noch nicht verraten. Die Kabel werden natürlich kompatibel sein, die neuen Flachbandkabel passen natürlich auch an alle COUGAR Netzteile mit KM, egal ob CM/CMX, S/SX etc.
Die Kabel sind allgemein komplett kompatibel.

Danke für das Lob, hört man gerne.


----------



## ile (12. Februar 2011)

Das wichtigste ist, dass die Lautstärke DEUTLICH verringert wird und zwar in ALLEN Lastbereichen. Da kann Cougar mit be quiet oder Enermax nicht mal ansatzweise mithalten.

Und eig. wäre es schlau gewesen, hier im Forum zu fragen, was verbessert werden soll. So hats be quiet nämlich getan und siehe da: Eine tolle neue Serie (E8), das beste Gesamtpaket am Markt derzeit.


----------



## omgfck12 (12. Februar 2011)

Wann werden die überarbeiteten Netzteile denn auf dem deutschen Makt erhältlich sein?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2011)

> Weil an einem nicht abnehmbaren Strang eine 8Pin+2x4Pin+1x4Pin dran zu hängen und das bei einem Modularen NT ist schon heftig.


Für die Aussage wurde ich bei dem Vorstellungsthread ja fast für blöd gehalten. In meinem´n Augen wäre es interessanter gewesen wenn dieser Kabelstrang auch modular gewesen wäre. Oder kommt da eine Änderung? Auch vermisse ich den beleuchteten Schalter, der im S vorhanden war und beim SX wieder wegfiel.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2011)

Hast du nicht den Stress mitbekommen den Cougar mit dem Licht hatte, das ist wohl ein paar mal zu oft kaputt gegangen und hat die Rücklaufrate der Netzteile drastisch erhöht. Ich glaub da werden 100 Jahre ins Land ziehen bis sich das Compucase noch mal antut.


----------



## Compucase (13. Februar 2011)

Bzgl. dem beleuchteten Schalter - mittlerweile gibt es ja die ErP/EuP Richtlinie - warum sollten wir da eine LED einbauen die dann noch Energie verbraucht und somit die Einhaltung der Richtlinie gefährdet? Alleine dadurch ist das vom Tisch....
Wann die neuen GX erscheinen - nicht direkt nach der CeBIT...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2011)

OK, danke für die Antwort, hatte mich mit dem Schalter nicht wirklich befasst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Compucase schrieb:


> nicht direkt nach der CeBIT...



Wann denn genau, oder kannst du noch keinen fixen Termin nennen?

Ich brauche noch ein zweites Netzteil und hab mir diverse NTs angeguckt, darunter auch die neuen GX Modelle.
Sag mal, wie ist das mit der Lüftersteuerung, auch so wie beim Cougar A?
(denn die hat mir gar nicht gefallen)


----------



## Compucase (13. Februar 2011)

Einen exakten Termin kann ich noch nicht nennen.
GX- und A-Serie sind nicht vergleichbar. Bei der GX-Serie kommt ein größerer und aanderer Lüfter zum Einsatz, die Steuerung ist auch anders gelegt, also im IDLE noch leiser. Auch wenn es mehr Leistung bietet als A-Modelle und trotz höherer Effizienz absolut gesehen mehr Abwäre zu transportieren hat, ist es leiser. Denn die Bauteile sind für den Dauerbetrieb unter 50 Grad ausgelegt, das Gehäuse ist deutlich größer, daher kann sich die Wärme kaum stauen.


----------



## omgfck12 (13. Februar 2011)

Compucase schrieb:


> Wann die neuen GX erscheinen - nicht direkt nach der CeBIT...



Alles klar, dann wird es für mich ein "altes" GX


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub auch nicht das an der Elektronik groß was geändert wird, Luftgitter, Kabel das wars denke ich. Sonst wäre es auch kein Facelift sondern eine neue Serie. Ich vermute das so vier Wochen nach der CeBit die neuen GX gelistet sein werden.


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2011)

also das mit dem Facelift ist eigentlich auf meinen Mist gewachsen, ich konnte ja nur die sichtbaren Punkte aufzählen. Vermute aber das es nur geringe detail Verbesserungen geben wird.


Abwarten Leute


----------



## ile (22. Februar 2011)

Compucase schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der GX-Serie kommt ein größerer und aanderer Lüfter zum Einsatz, die Steuerung ist auch anders gelegt, also im IDLE noch leiser. Auch wenn es mehr Leistung bietet als A-Modelle und trotz höherer Effizienz absolut gesehen mehr Abwäre zu transportieren hat, ist es leiser.



Ich lass mich mal überraschen. Wenn ihr die Lautstärke klar niedriger kriegt, werde ich hellhörig. Denn dass eure NTs technisch hochwertig sind, weiß ich. 

Nur ich will halt nicht das kühlste NT, sondern das leiseste. Übrigens auch im Hinblick auf elektronische Störgeräusche. 

Gleichzeitig will ich aber kein Semipassives NT, das taugt mir auch nicht.


----------



## Compucase (23. Februar 2011)

So wollen wir das machen, ganz genau.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. März 2011)

Und jetzt wo dir CEBIT ne Weile her ist, was kannst du jetzt über die neuen GX sagen?


----------



## Compucase (28. März 2011)

Ich kann euch da leider noch nichts verraten, sorry. Der Sommer naht und einige Wochen vor Marktstart gibt es dann Einzelheiten.


----------

